# Marlin 512(slugmaster)



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if marlin still makes this slugmaster? I want a single shot and I love the idea of a bolt action. or does anyone know where I can get a hold of one? Thanks for the help!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i don't think they do... but savage does make a 210F Slug Warrior and 220F Slug Gun


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They no longer make them. Mossberg used to as well but no longer. As MSU stated, Savage makes a good one, about $500. You could look for a Browning A-Bolt on the used market. They came fully rifled or with a rifled choke. Be prepared to open your wallet however as these can fetch anywhere from $1500-$2000. 
If you look around, I'm sure you can find a used Marlin in the $200 range. One of the fugliest guns made, right their with the Mossberg 695 bolt slug gun, but they tend to be pretty accurate. 

H&R single shot break actions are highly popular and pretty reseonable if a single shot is your thing. Heavy, but I doubt you'll find a factory gun as accurate.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The Marlin also required an offset scope mount like the old top eject Model 94s, that is what turned me off to that gun. It had the good rifling twist rate too. The H&Rs seem to be the best bang for the "buck" today.


----------



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

why do you guys think this gun is ugly? I think with a nice scope mounted on it, it would look pretty snazy next to a big downed buck :lol:


does this gun need a side mounted scope as well??


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Jeff,

You need to clear out your PM's

FRANK


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

I have a mossy 695 and love it , hands down the best slug gun I have ever owned, and I have had most of them, would be a good used puchase.


----------

